# Unique cuisine. Need help in catering business name



## dedeenation (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My name is Dee, a 25 yrs old female international student residing in California. I, originally come from Kuwait.

I'm launching a new catering business in September and it's dedicated only for the type of cuisine from my side of the world. The Arabian gulf countries. A little brief about them, there are 6 Arabian gulf countries and theyre Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain, Oman and Qatar. The catering business idea came mostly from my fellow students who live here and go to school in L.A. We have been looking all over the US for a place that caters our type of cuisine and there was zero!

People from these countries are called khaleejis. The word khaleej means the gulf and khaleeji is someone who comes from there. Pronounced kaleeji. I've been thinking a lot and I thought about gulfspice (maybe) just because what makes our food stand out are the spices and the flavor and it's from the gulf.
Not cool enough though.

I need help in figuring out a name please. Also, how much do you normally give a chef as a salary?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Gulfspice sounds weird. Most Americans would associate to the Gulf of Mexico, beaches, Florida and Louisana cuisine, oil rigs, Deepwater Horizon disaster, etc. 

Why not Khaleeji Kuisine? or Khaleeji Katerers? After all, your target market are the people who identify and long for that particular culinary style. When starting out with a specific culinary service such as you describe, it's best not to cast your net too wide. Otherwise, you can confuse the larger market and alienate your core customer base at the same time-a recipe for failure.

Make sure you do some accurate market research before sinking a lot of money into  your fledgling business. Answer some important questions like-how many people in my immediate area are searching for this type of cooking? What kind of disposable income do they have? How often do they need to have caterers service their gatherings? Specifically, how many Khaleeji weddings, funerals, birthday parties, corporate luncheons etc, etc, happen in this community per year? How is your community currently acquiring food for these events and how concentrated is the ethnicity in the guest lists?

You might also consider whether which is a better business plan to pursue first-a catering service or a small food service operation with a specific, targeted menu that represents your culinary vernacular? Which would generate the most income/ get the most exposure/ service the community best?


----------



## dedeenation (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much I will consider your advice. You're right gulfspice is weird, maybe Arabianspice or Khaleejispice.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

A Taste of Khaleej Caterers or Khaleeji Taste Catering

consider using "A ...." as you will come up alphabetically in ranking.

Can you tell us more about what makes Khaleeji food different from other middle eastern dishes and spicing.

What are the main spices - that also could be used.

For example 

Cardamom is used extensively in Yemen - but has another name Yehl (I think)  what are the unique spices used in the cuisine you want to highlight and think around those names too.

Hope this helps.  Looking forward to hearing about what typical dishes and cooking techniques/spices are for that region.  Always curious to learn.


----------



## pussy (Apr 19, 2012)

I think Khaleeji Cuisine is a good name for your new business.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey D,

have you asked yourself one of the hard question as to "Why" no others have tried to open something similar? What is your demographic target market?, will my geographic market location support it? is there a need/want?, has, anyone tried this concept, and failed? (reason there are none) What is the market saturation?, etc.

Despite what I've just written, I am not a negative or pessimistic persona, notwithstanding, I am a realistic, practical businessman who employs a calculated risks strategy in the decision making process, especially when it involves a new business that literally can make or break you. New business owners young and older are prone to make the same visceral mistakes, don't go with your gut, make a decision based on facts and information. Then when you think it justified, give it to your staunchest opponent to kick the crap out of it, if they, can't punch hole in it (your concept) you may just have something here.

Also probably some of the best advise I can humbly offer is don't take it (the business, criticism) personally, despite what you may want to feel, and the fact that you may live and breath it, IT, the business will NOT do the same for you, IT is a perpetual child that you will have to continually nurture, correct and change IF, you expect any return.

(soap box returned to the soapbox repository)

So.................. all that being said, I wish you the best, and bid you adieu, no really!!!!!!!!!

EDG


----------



## dedeenation (Apr 22, 2012)

foodnfoto said:


> Gulfspice sounds weird. Most Americans would associate to the Gulf of Mexico, beaches, Florida and Louisana cuisine, oil rigs, Deepwater Horizon disaster, etc.
> 
> Why not Khaleeji Kuisine? or Khaleeji Katerers? After all, your target market are the people who identify and long for that particular culinary style. When starting out with a specific culinary service such as you describe, it's best not to cast your net too wide. Otherwise, you can confuse the larger market and alienate your core customer base at the same time-a recipe for failure.
> 
> ...


I totally agree about the Gulfspice. Funny because my business partner has always said there's something wrong about this name I don't like it. LOL.

I thank you for all your suggestions and kind comment. I decided I'm going to name my business ChefKhaleeji 

Thanks!


----------



## dedeenation (Apr 22, 2012)

tigerwoman said:


> A Taste of Khaleej Caterers or Khaleeji Taste Catering
> 
> consider using "A ...." as you will come up alphabetically in ranking.
> 
> ...


Cardamom in the Arab world is called Hail. Close to what you said 
I'll definitely update you guys so you can learn about my kind of cuisine, the Khaleeji cuisine  You'll love it. So flavorful and different


----------



## dedeenation (Apr 22, 2012)

Pussy said:


> I think Khaleeji Cuisine is a good name for your new business.


Thank you. I really like the name but it's kind of typical. I named my business ChefKhaleeji.


----------



## dedeenation (Apr 22, 2012)

EverydayGourmet said:


> Hey D,
> 
> have you asked yourself one of the hard question as to "Why" no others have tried to open something similar? What is your demographic target market?, will my geographic market location support it? is there a need/want?, has, anyone tried this concept, and failed? (reason there are none) What is the market saturation?, etc.
> 
> ...


EDG,

I truly appreciate your post. You opened my eyes and made me realize that there could be something wrong with the idea or the type of cuisine. I have made an extensive research and believe it or not but NO ONE has ever opened a Khaleeji cuisine in the U.S.

Khaleejis are a small percentage here in the U.S. Most of them come to pursue their education and go back to their countries. I will consider everything you said.
Khaleeji cuisine is a bit similar to Indian cuisine, there's differences but that's the closest to it. Indian cuisine is VERY famous in the U.S and one of the most successful cuisines.

Thank you again, appreciated sir!

D


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

D,

again I truly wish you all the best, and success in any venture, just had hoped to save you some of the scars of mistakes past and lessons learned. Rather have someone maybe, get their feelings hurt as little as possible than loose not only their own money but that of friends and family.

Thank you for your kind words,again all the best, keep us informed on you progress/decision! 

Cheers!

EDG


----------

